# Démontage iMac G4



## piajimbo (15 Novembre 2005)

Exactement pareil que le titre. Où peut -on trouver un tutorial pour le démontage de mon iMac G4 1.25GHz 17" SuperDrive. Mon but est de virer la barrette mémoire de 256Mo d'origine pour monter à 2*1Go. Voire, si c'est pas dtrop délicat, de virer le DD de 160Go d'origine contre un plus gros.
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Sur le cd-rom du svm-mac (6EUR) de ce mois il y a une vidéo du démontage d'un G4...
Si t'es un peu manuel et que tu sais travailler systématiquement (p.ex. si t'as un appareil photo numérique tu peux prendre des photos de chaque truc que tu démontes pour avoir une image au cas où tu te rappelles plus de quoi va où au moment du remontage...) c'est beaucoup moins compliqué qu'on ne veut bien le dire... Moi je l'ai fait sans aucun problème; le seul truc qu'il ne faut pas oublier, c'est d'acheter un peu de pâte thermique...
Bonne chance!

PS: reseigne-toi bien d'abord sur le type de RAM à acheter (la barette à l'intérieur du G4 n'est pas la même que celle que tu rajoutes dessous en enlevant seulement la petite plaque métalique) et surtout sur les capacités mémoires de ton iMac (le mien est bien plus vieux que le tien et je crois avoir lu quelque part qu'il ne peut pas supporter plus de 1Go de RAM...)


----------



## piajimbo (15 Novembre 2005)

Merci, mais c'est quoi la pâte thermique et ça sert à quoi ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Novembre 2005)

La pâte thermique c'est une pâte contenant des particules d'argent ou d'or permettant d'assurer un bon contact thermique entre 2 pièces métalliques.

En l'occurence, ça permet de conserver une bonne conduction thermique entre 2 parties de la 1/2 sphère de l'iMac qui participent au système de refroidissement.

Ca se trouve facilement (chez Surcouf par exemple)


----------



## Alex? (16 Novembre 2005)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> PS: reseigne-toi bien d'abord sur le type de RAM à acheter (la barette à l'intérieur du G4 n'est pas la même que celle que tu rajoutes dessous en enlevant seulement la petite plaque métalique) et surtout sur les capacités mémoires de ton iMac (le mien est bien plus vieux que le tien et je crois avoir lu quelque part qu'il ne peut pas supporter plus de 1Go de RAM...)



une personne que je connais à un ibook gonflé à 1,5 Go de ram malgrès qu'Apple indique que la ram maxi sur ces machines est de 640 Mo.

J'aimerais bien gonflé mon iMac G4 à 1,5 Go. C'est un modèle 17" 800 Mhz. Apple indique que la ram maxi est de 1 Go mais on peut peut-être en mettre plus  

Personne n'a une idée ou de expériences de ce coté-là


----------

